# mehrere Netzwerk Internetzugangsprofile?



## aquila (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo liebe Community!

Habe lange nichts von mir hören lassen doch jetzt hab ich wieder mal einen interessante Frage...

Gibt es ein Tool für Windows mit dem man sich mehrere Netzwerkprofile bzw. Internetzugangsprofile speichern kann... So wie auf der MAC Seite kann man sich zB. das Profil auswählen wenn man z.B. gerade in der Firma ist schaltet man einfach auf Firma, wenn zuhause auf zuhause usw... 

Das wäre wirklich Interessant zu wissen ob es so etwas ähnliches auch auf Windows gibt? Dann muss man nicht mehr langwierig die IP-Adressen ändern etc... 

Danke schon mal im vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Norbert Eder (4. Mai 2004)

Keine Ahnung ob das möglich ist. Was Du jedoch machen kannst, ist die Netzwerk-Daten (IP-Adresse, DNS, Gateway etc.) per Skript der Lan-Verbindung zuzuweisen.

Schau dir einfach folgenden Link an, dann kennst Dich aus:
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q257/7/48.ASP&NoWebContent=1


----------



## aquila (4. Mai 2004)

*nicht schlecht*

Danke!

Ja das ist eigendlich genau das was ich haben will...
Mit dem wäre ich persönlich auch schon zufrieden würde es diese "DAU´s" nicht geben. Schön wäre es wirklich so mit grafischer Oberfläche etc.

Wenn irgendwer so etwas kennt bitte melden!

Danke recht Herzlich!


----------



## Norbert Eder (4. Mai 2004)

Hmm .. eine kleine Oberfläche basteln mit ein paar Buttons drauf, welche im Hintergrund das Batchfile per Execute ausführen is net drinnen? Geht doch in ein paar Minuten ....

Schreib mich mal an, machma uns was aus, simma immerhin ja net weit auseinander


----------



## aquila (5. Mai 2004)

Ja wirklich - da könnte man wirklich etwas machen  
Graz - ist ja eigendlich kein Problem... 

Wenns sowas noch nicht gibt dann "selbst ist der Mann" ;-)


----------

